Ask HN: How would you improve HN? - ne01
======
eatbitseveryday
I would like a tiny number or symbol next to my username that displays the
existence of unread replies to my comments in threads.

------
sidcool
Ranking algorithm is not the best. Some top quality posts disappear quickly,
but some others linger on the front page.

Also some sort of communication mechanism like Reddit. The orangered envelope.

